# R34 fitting walbro E85 450LPH fuel pump F90000267



## zimnismoboy34 (Apr 18, 2012)

I am thinking of switching to E85 and in order to do so need a ethanol ready fuel system, I want to install the hated walbro brand even though it seems to work really well, please advise has any one installed a walbro 450lph fuel pump into a gtr 33 and or a gtr34 with part number F90000267 .... im worried about the remote location of the fuel pump sitting so high in the tank and not constantly being submerged is it necessary or not really needed for lubrication internally ?


----------



## zimnismoboy34 (Apr 18, 2012)

seems like no one has fitted one here lol !!! aussies seem to be more into the ethanol I guess because UK hasn't got a full dose of it yet or am I wrong ?
Maybe some one running methanol instead as the pump is designed for more alcohol based fuels ?


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I fitted a hks to mine instead of walbro because the pump itself was a different size, but the hks fits straight in. Your concern about where the pump sits in the tank was also a concern of mine, which is why I went with the hks. When I had an evo I fitted the walbro with no problems, but the Mitsubishi pump was the exact size of the walbro.


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

I know of someone who is running that in his R33 without any issues. You will need to use your R34 pickup hose and strainer on the new pump.


----------



## teetee (Jun 30, 2013)

i have done this to r33 gt-r, i was worried abaut the little holes on bottom of walbro, i asked from walbro factory abaut the holes and they say this pump needs to be submerged all the time, if you put it on normal place on r33-r34gt-r( abaut half tank), it takes air from the holes when you driving on low gas, and if you dont run your car a little while, when you have petrol under half tank, the pump will bleed fuel off from those holes, and then car is not gonna start until you put so much gasoline that the bottom of pump goes wet, pump needs those little holes to pressurise. i put photo of the holes..

it is tight spot to get the pump on bottom of tank, but it goes there when you try at a different angles. this photo was first fitting, and pump wasnt low enough, pump needs to be so low on the cradle as it can, just when you can put two those tightening things(dont know english name) to keep pump tight on cradle, then it is bottom of tank, and you can drive tank almost dry. it is good to change bigger cables to pump too, i put what i found on closet, hifi cables, and those are little overkill, +30 amp fuse and relay offcourse.

i love this pump, very powerfull and works with e85 without issues, and so quiet that you cant hear it if engine is running, and i have very silent exhaust.


----------



## zimnismoboy34 (Apr 18, 2012)

looks very very interesting and im very keen to do this modification, I will of course be getting the pump with a Fuel pressure regulator because you want to keep your fuel pressure in check as well, but thank you for the information and photos and taking the time to show how the installation is done, I too have emailed walbro with no response from them yet ?? wonder why, I was thinking if the holes need to be submerged but if they do then I will have to ensure the pump is installed at the bottom of the tank for sure ... so no need to run the long pick up pipe of the pump is going onto the bottom of the tank only a super long feed pipe to the fuel tank plate ?


----------



## zimnismoboy34 (Apr 18, 2012)

*hanger question*

Sorry just to confirm do you separate the hanger from the top hat ? and if so does that mean the fuel pump is going to roll around the bottom of the tank ?


----------



## zimnismoboy34 (Apr 18, 2012)

ok scrap that question I fully understand how it all comes together now ... and brilliantly thought out  cheers and thanks again !!


----------

